# Help with AI sponge filter!



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I got this sponge filter from Aqua Inspiration:

http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=FS&PNAME=UP&PSIZE=SGX&PTYPE=Internal filters

I was told that it could be used with HOB filters, but when I got home, the uptake tube was too small for any of my HOB filter intakes!

Has anyone else had experience with this product? Is there some kind of (cheap) tube adapter I could get, somewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

all the joints comes apart, keep taking off the joints until you find a part that fits, I use those on 3 different hob and all three I have to play around with the joints until I find a slot that fits.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> all the joints comes apart, keep taking off the joints until you find a part that fits, I use those on 3 different hob and all three I have to play around with the joints until I find a slot that fits.


The only things that comes off is the L-shaped knob at the top, and the tube that the knob sits on.

I don't see any other joint I can work with...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

trust me every joint comes off, even the intake tube comes off, u just cant tell by look, if it can twist it can come off


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Agreed - twist and they all come apart. I'll have a look tonight and let you know how I attached mine to an AC.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Two ac out flow tubes into the bottom piece creating an upside down T.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Easy if the filter is a small Aquaclear.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, Greg! It made me realize that I could pull off the entire tube connection. I've managed to connect it to a maxi-jet, although it did crack the maxi-jet intake tube rim, as the sponge filter connection was just slightly too big. Still, it seems to be working for now!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the same filter and attached to the intake on an eheim 2213...

So what did you do with the pipe for the airline intake? IE, that piece that runs up the side?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

dchow said:


> I have the same filter and attached to the intake on an eheim 2213...
> 
> So what did you do with the pipe for the airline intake? IE, that piece that runs up the side?


I took that entire tube off, leaving only the two sponges and the section that connects them.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

dchow said:


> I have the same filter and attached to the intake on an eheim 2213...
> 
> So what did you do with the pipe for the airline intake? IE, that piece that runs up the side?


I stick my co2 tube in there and let the 2213 diffuse the co2 bubbles.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> I stick my co2 tube in there and let the 2213 diffuse the co2 bubbles.


isn't that supposedly bad for the impeller?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

don't know been running it like this for a while now maybe 2 years, I dont' have any problems, but remember it's a long way for the co2 bubbles to go, from the intake to the intake tube is like what 4-5 feet and while it's going there all the moving water breaks it up, once it enters the canister it gets stuck in the media and breaks up more. whatever doesn't get broken up the impellar will take care of. on average maybe I get less then 5 burps a day with the 2213 with my 2217 I get 0 burps because the filter is bigger and the co2 dissolves 100% also put this in perspective if I ran a glass diffuser for my 45g I would probably have to do 3bps maybe more to get my drop checker to turn yellow while running in the intake I just run it at 1.5bps and I get yellow and of course I point my spray bar down so the water circulates better and there is 0 surface aggitation.


----------

